# Help with Egypt/UK visa stuff...



## splat22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello , I'm new to this forum. You've all probably had this question loads of times but I cant seem to find an answer specific to what I need. 

So my story. I moved to Egypt over a year ago. I met my man here. We've been together a year now and i'm starting to feel like I want us to be in England together (he happily wants us to live in Egypt but for me I want to be in the UK). 

We both work together. So all the time I have lived here we have been together ( this is no internet/ holiday romance). Also I would have lots of pictures of us together proving we have met been together alot, plus the visas in my passport showing the time ive been here. 

Could someone please explain the finacee visa and the Spouse visa in detail? Like what kind of information would we need to provide, how do we go about it? Has any one succesfully completed these visas? 

Neither of us have much savings. Although my parents (who have met him on many occasions) would be willing to co sponser him, and also allow us to live there untill we get our own place, would that be ok? Would it help that we would both have job offers waiting for us in England?

Sorry so many questions please any advice would be great


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

The Uk thread has loads of info and probably the answers to your questions


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

splat22 said:


> Hello , I'm new to this forum. You've all probably had this question loads of times but I cant seem to find an answer specific to what I need.
> 
> So my story. I moved to Egypt over a year ago. I met my man here. We've been together a year now and I'm starting to feel like I want us to be in England together (he happily wants us to live in Egypt but for me I want to be in the UK).
> 
> ...


If you get married here it's somewhat easier, make sure he is not already married to an Egyptian as happens in many cases.Sometimes they divorce their Egyptian wife and marry a Brit only when the Brit has left on a visit to the U.K. they remarry their Egyptian wife as normally she has the kids.
If you marry here the get a translation into English of the marriage contract go along to the embassy and register the marriage.

Normally this makes the visa easier but I'am not sure that he can work in the U.K.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I too wonder at his job offer... he cannot work in the UK unless he has permission.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

The UK border control authority will need to interview you both, and seperately, and in the UK.
I do not know what paperwork gets you to this interview, but that is where the decision is made. You start off with the Bridgeport company, the consular services company that is located in Zamalek? I think, but this will go to the actual border control authority. This is pretty much standard for most industrialised countries, and especially if the spouse comes from a 3rd world destination. Make an appointment with Bridgeport.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

gerhardme1954 said:


> The UK border control authority will need to interview you both, and seperately, and in the UK.
> I do not know what paperwork gets you to this interview, but that is where the decision is made. You start off with the Bridgeport company, the consular services company that is located in Zamalek? I think, but this will go to the actual border control authority. This is pretty much standard for most industrialised countries, and especially if the spouse comes from a 3rd world destination. Make an appointment with Bridgeport.


You get to Bridgeport through the embassy site on the net fill in the online form and if ok they will give you an appointment


----------



## splat22 (Sep 27, 2011)

oo let me explain better.... if we got married and he is on a spouse visa yes he can work. Not on a fiancee visa. The job offer would be with a member of my family who runs a company therefore would have a starter job for him.

No he does not have an egyptian wife, and we would get a legal document done to say he cannot have any other wives whilst married to me. I would have everything translated by a qualified interperator. Im not stupid and I know the guy im with. He is not a waiter looking for a quick get out. We have been in a commmited relationship seeing eachother every day for over a year now.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

splat22 said:


> oo let me explain better.... if we got married and he is on a spouse visa yes he can work. Not on a fiancee visa. The job offer would be with a member of my family who runs a company therefore would have a starter job for him.
> 
> No he does not have an egyptian wife, and we would get a legal document done to say he cannot have any other wives whilst married to me. I would have everything translated by a qualified interperator. Im not stupid and I know the guy im with. He is not a waiter looking for a quick get out. We have been in a commmited relationship seeing eachother every day for over a year now.


I didn't even think you were stupid but I said that because I have met several U.K. women who married Egyptian men and were happy for six months or so until Egyptian wifes with 2 or 3 kids came out of the woodwork.


----------



## splat22 (Sep 27, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> I didn't even think you were stupid but I said that because I have met several U.K. women who married Egyptian men and were happy for six months or so until Egyptian wifes with 2 or 3 kids came out of the woodwork.


I know, its terrible that it happens, but its very difficult dealing with things like that when its a 'heard it all before' kinda feeling but I wasnt implying you ccalled me stupid, just in general like im not one of those girls that goes on holiday meets a waiter a marrys him the next week  This whole visa stuff confuses me a lot though. He's happy to live in Egypt, I want to live at home because I miss me family so much!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try posting your questions on the UK board, Joppa the mod there is very clued up on visas etc and may be able to help you


----------



## LAKScot (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

A good place to start is with WorldBridge. Google it. I was unable to post a link as I've only got 4 posts.

I have been through it myself years ago, it's somewhat changed a bit since then.

A job offer in the UK always helps the case, it shows he will be earning from arriving in the UK on his settlement visa, and therefore able to support himself / you. Obviously a job offer for you (or you actually in the UK working when he applies) will make things much easier also.

Good Luck with the process


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

goto UK in Egypt to start with


----------



## jameshandy (Sep 2, 2011)

firstly your timeline and everything else is perfectly ok follow all the guide lines found on hmgov.org.co.uk visa section you need to follow the bits regarding to married couples .Your husband will have to pass a uk citisens test first to show he has a rudimentry knowledge of the history ,culture and language of the uk ,you can find samples of the test papers on line and practise and you will need to order the book from the uk gov.then you will need a letter from uk embassy proving your single then get married at the giant solicitors marriage building as its abinding legal document IT iS the only marriage recognised for immigration you will need 20 passport pics for this whole process uk and egyptian 5 for your wedding certificates you get one as does the groom (in your case).you will need an official translation of the certificate by an embassy recognised solicitor,they give you a list.you then apply for a spousal visa the first one lasts 2 years and costs 850 englishduring this period you are not able to recourse to public funds ie social and wefare system help. then you spend another 1000 on an unlimited visa , then another 1000 on british citisenship after another couple of years. hope you find this helpfull my wife and i have been in uk nearly 5 years now, anything else you need just ask.


----------

